# [Regular Season Game 68] Houston Rockets vs. San Antonio Spurs



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(43-24)/(43-21)*


When/Where:
*Saturday, March 14, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Artest / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Parker / Mason / Finley / Duncan / Bonner*


_*Preview*_


> The San Antonio Spurs fell short in their last outing against the only team ahead of them in the Western Conference standings. They hope to fare better against the team right behind them.
> 
> The Spurs look to tighten their hold on the Southwest Division lead and second place in the West when they visit the Houston Rockets on Saturday night.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Big game tonight.
Go rockets.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Other games to follow:

Utah at Miami
Hornets at Chicago
Denver vs. Clippers


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Cornholio said:


> Other games to follow:
> 
> *Utah at Miami*
> Hornets at Chicago
> Denver vs. Clippers


YES, jazz lost in 3OT.:clap:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Its on.
If we want to make a serious push for the 2 spot. Then the team really needs to step up.

After that disaster vs the Lakers I didnt think we could compete with the big teams.(PS I think Shane is a better defender on Kobe than Shane). I hope to be proved wrong over the rest of the season.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

22 all at the end of the 1st. Yao feeling it. But looking abit tired.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Tony parker too good for ab, and he has NO defense.
It will be long night.:boohoo:


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wth is that cake facing, not cool


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

DUMB DUMB foul by Ron
5 points becomes 7


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

44-37
At the end of the half..............


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

chairman5 said:


> wth is that cake facing, not cool


maybe it was his birthday in which case getting a cake in the face by clutch isn't anything knew (it would also explain why his friends sitting next to him knew to clear out). The spurs announcers were talking about revenge on a rockets fan when the rockets go to SA, so for anyone making the trip to that game, be careful


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Why do Brooks and Artest have more shots than Yao?.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Coach tell other players to give Yao the damn ball or they will be OUT.:admin:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Brooks needs to be dragged.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

If the style of play doesn't change the 2nd half, I expect Rockets to lose the game.
Ron is an one-man cancer that's growing day by day in the team.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Iv lost my stream anyone got one?


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

it's up again from that adthehe site


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

All tied up baby


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

gotta love A Brooks


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL as soon as i said Aaron should get dragged he lights up ...............


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Wafer is moronic


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am liking this 3rd quarter here. Nice little change for once...


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

BUZZZZZZZZZZZZerrrrr


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Finley cant miss............

1 point lead to the Spurs going into the 4th.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

**** like that only happens to us.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Does anyone seriously think Yao hasnt been fouled yet this game????????


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

hroz said:


> Does anyone seriously think Yao hasnt been fouled yet this game????????


probably has but not with the ball, mostly been getting single coverage by kurt or duncan


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

ughk i hate those bump fouls when the offensive player does it


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Come on guys we need this game bad...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Cant believe that was an offensive......


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I gotta say despite Brooks lighting it up in the 3rd Q.

Lowry is a better PG. I want to see him play with Yao not just the second unit.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Ron has the worst fouls. Whenever he is frustrated.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

YAOOOo

cant believe how few times he got the ball in the post, less than 10 i believe, that's unacceptable


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

This stream sucks...........


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

The three deserts Ron when it counts..........


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn it down by 4 with 3 mins left. Come on guys...


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wow , Duncan and Parker are the best one two punch


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

For once, can I ask this team to score more points in the 4th quarter than the other team? I swear it seems as if the opponent always scores more then us in the 4th


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i love this gameee


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Going down to the wire, we need stops...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

****, down 3 with :28 left.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

nice try rockets, props to Yao but this team is still retarded


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

game over. brooks missed it


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn, this game was important. ugh


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn bad loss. That three Finley hit at the end of the 3rd was the deifference it seems.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

It seems that every time we have a chance to gain separation on another team we lose.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

So our chances for second seem to be over with us 4 games away from second. BUT we are still in third as Jazz and Hornets both lost.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Ballz.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well crap. At least Utah and New Orleans lost tonight. Denver looks like they are going to win.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Von Wafer had a few dumb possessions

there was no offensive plays set for a while in the 2nd and 3rd and thus the drought


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Brooks horrid lay up attempt made my heart sink. Why do we always fail to execute?


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

If Brooks is our future PG, our future does not look too bright.:sarcasm:
Starters Min FG 3Pt FT +/- Off Reb *Ast* TO Stl BS BA PF Pts 
A.Brooks G 31 7-18 2-5 2-2 +1 0 2 * 0 * 2 3 0 1 2 18


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am just upset. Ever since the 2nd half of the Lakers game, its like we are losing the games on crap plays. 

That or we just are not that good. But with this team, I find it hard to believe. Oh well. On to the next game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah Brooks assists numbers have not risen at all since he has been given the reins. I really hope he starts to flourish but I think Lowry needs an opportunity.


----------

